# Oil leak help!



## shimmytimmaay (Nov 14, 2007)

need some help as to what that is called between the transmission.
oil filter is leaking a tad bit =[
noob dubber... recently purchased... first car... know very little...
thanks!
also what type of oil is best used for 95 golf 2.0l ?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak help! (shimmytimmaay)*

I see lots of things.... like a CVJoint, a diff, linkage, exhaust... an arrow would help!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil leak help! (shimmytimmaay)*

Looks like oil cooler O-ring for sure in the last pic


----------



## csanders (Apr 7, 2010)

hi im having a similar problem except i have a vr6 the oil leak seems to be somewhere on the front of the engine like right above the oil filter but i cant seems to fine the origine of it . if anyone has ideas of what is on that side of the engine that could be leaking it would be appreciated for any help thanks.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 16, 2005)

csanders:
Probably 1 of 2 things. Check and see if your pressure/temp sensors on top of the filter housing are leaking slowly, that's what I'm fixing right now. If it doesn't look like any oil is seeping out from around those, it could likely be your oil cooler, which is directly above the filter housing.


----------



## csanders (Apr 7, 2010)

ok thank you very much .


----------



## csanders (Apr 7, 2010)

what exactly does the cooler look like? the oil seems to be coming from behind this thing with a black nut it almost looks like the oilfilter canester nut but turned to face the front of the car it seems to ba attached directly to the block sorry i dont have pics this whole thing is frustrating. i also have a misfire at high rpm's around 5grand it starts so really only when im hammering on the car i dont know if its plugs could be havnet put them in yet but i already updated the coil to a 99 from the 97 but idk if you have anymore info it'd be great thanks.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 16, 2005)

sounds like the oil cooler to me. Here's a pic of the part, minus the cap: 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Engine/146/7 
Just replaced the o-rings on mine yesterday, super easy. Just make sure you have a big enough socket or crescent wrench. The torque specs on it are pretty low (18 ft/lb I believe) so I got it off with a crescent wrench without buggering it up. 
Bentley Manuel also calls for sealant in addition to o-rings, so I threw a little silicone gasket maker on there too. Leak free so far. 
Here's a good write up on it if you have more questions. He said in this though that you need a 24mm socket, but mine was a good bit bigger (30+). 
http://sites.google.com/site/stoyneff/engine-general/--vr6-oil-cooler-o-rings-replacement


----------



## csanders (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thank you !!!!!!!*


----------



## csanders (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thank you !!!!!!!*

 

that is exactly what it is put it in and everything is perfect now thatnks so much for the help!:thumbup:


----------

